# Good day at Sikes



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Spanish are slowly creeping into the bay.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice, what you catch them on? I used to love going out to sikes on the GB side for spanish. Thought of heading out there in my little boat sometime (obviously not airshow weekend) and trolling around.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Probably anywhere between 8am-4pm using Gotcha Lures. Chartuese head with white feather tail if you can find it works best. It's also about time for the running of the blues in the AM if you like them. Mean ass little jokers they are :yes:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing & welcome to the forum!


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Ly's are swimming around everywhere, so we're using them as live bait. I also saw another person using live shrimp and was having some luck with that.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

That one on the bottom there actually looks like a Cero Mackerel.


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

You could be right Zuri. Spanish and Cero macks have strong features that resemble one another.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

drewquez said:


> You could be right Zuri. Spanish and Cero macks have strong features that resemble one another.


Interesting if it is, because that would be the first one I've ever seen caught in this area, amidst the seemingly thousands of Spanish I've seen.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Smarty said:


> Probably anywhere between 8am-4pm using Gotcha Lures. Chartuese head with white feather tail if you can find it works best. It's also about time for the running of the blues in the AM if you like them. Mean ass little jokers they are :yes:


mean ass is right. they will bite the shit out of you but a lot of fun to catch on spoons or gotchas. when you're taking the hook out, it looks like they are watching you ready to strike.

jack


----------



## d1cheetah (Jul 10, 2015)

First time I caught a blue I didn't know what it was. Being an avid bass fisher I thought it looked like a smallmouth bass. Went to take hook out and nearly lost my thumb. Ferd was in his kayak nearby and when I told him what I did he had a good laugh. I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

thats not a cero i used to catch ceros over off st marks to the east and have caught a few up here hard to describe but they stick out they are more full bodied like a king and when u clean 1 the meat is bright white close to a wahoo if u are used to catching kings and spanish u will know as soon as u see a cero


----------



## Fouled_Anchor (Jul 17, 2015)

Been slow for me the last two times I've been there. Once on GB side and once on PB side. Was targeting ladyfish for sharking. They make a good bloody bait. Anyway, they usually hit my gotchas, speck rigs, or kast masters pretty quick when they're in the area but I was skunked once and only managed a small pomp the other time.


----------



## FlatsAssassin5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Good size spanish haven't seen many with some size to them lately all around 12 inches or so


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Fouled_Anchor said:


> Been slow for me the last two times I've been there. Once on GB side and once on PB side. Was targeting ladyfish for sharking. They make a good bloody bait. Anyway, they usually hit my gotchas, speck rigs, or kast masters pretty quick when they're in the area but I was skunked once and only managed a small pomp the other time.


I've seen lots of schools of Ladyfish hitting any- and everything under dock lights inshore lately, if that helps any.


----------



## Fouled_Anchor (Jul 17, 2015)

Yo-Zuri said:


> I've seen lots of schools of Ladyfish hitting any- and everything under dock lights inshore lately, if that helps any.


That's been my experience too - they hit pretty much anything, when they're there. Easy to spot them at night, like you said. Their big eyes reflect the bridge (or dock) light. You can easily see them swimming in schools, back and forth, back and forth, parallel to the bridge. I think I was on the PB side of Sykes on the outgoing tide in the evening and on the GB side of Sykes just before full tide during daylight. I didn't see squat either time. It was slow for the other folks who were there too. Just bad timing I guess. It happens...


----------



## crabbait (Aug 28, 2014)

Caught my first blue 20 years ago. Went to take the hook out and he bit me! Still have the scar. Only blue I,very ever eaten.


----------

